

Ask HN: Designers, how much do you pay for fonts? - orky56

I've spent a lot of time playing around with free fonts but lately the best ones are all at a price. In order to stay fresh you got to be at the forefront. Dribbble may not be the best source but all the amazing fonts are paid and look like they're well worth it.<p>On an annual basis, how much do you pay for fonts? How much on average for each font?
======
smtm
Don't know if you are talking about webfonts or fonts you are just using
locally in Photoshop. Here's my take on webfonts: About a year ago I started
using typekit with a 50 USD plan for a 3 of the sites I maintain/run. Recently
I switched one of the sites to googlefonts. Googlefonts has less choice of
fonts. But I did it for two reasons. I can download the fonts and use them
offline - also in Photoshop Design mockups. The fonts are served faster,
especially for sites targeted for europe.

